# How Tough Are You?



## Gypo Logger

I'm so tough, I stir my coffee with my thumb.


----------



## Big_Wood

i'm so tough, when i cut myself on the hill; i dump saw gas on it and get on with my day.


----------



## Gypo Logger

westcoaster90 said:


> i'm so tough, when i cut myself on the hill; i dump saw gas on it and get on with my day.


Sounds pretty limp wristed to me. Lol
I'd eat a bail of hay if you poured whiskey on it.


----------



## bitzer

Tougher than you mother ****ers


----------



## Big_Wood

bitzer said:


> Tougher than you mother ****ers



aren't you from back east? lol


----------



## Gypo Logger

bitzer said:


> Tougher than you mother ****ers


Don't make me come down there! I'll pound you like a cheap steak! Lol


----------



## bitzer

westcoaster90 said:


> aren't you from back east? lol


Well I ain't a ****ing Canadian.


----------



## bitzer

Timber Tool said:


> Don't make me come down there! I'll pound you like a cheap steak! Lol


Ha! John I give you credit for living way the hell up there. Winter has to be a ***** and I like winter. You pound a lot of cheap meat?


----------



## Big_Wood

Timber Tool said:


> Don't make me come down there! I'll pound you like a cheap steak! Lol



cheap steaks pound out pretty good. ever pound on liver? that would be more similar to bitzer.


----------



## Big_Wood

bitzer said:


> Well I ain't a ****ing Canadian.



canadian cull to you. i actually just got home from a job right on the border just about. if you stood on the line you could likely hear my saw. i could see a fire over that way. of course this is west coast though. something you've never seen lol


----------



## bitzer

westcoaster90 said:


> cheap steaks pound out pretty good. ever pound on liver? that would be more similar to bitzer.


Wow aren't you Johnny on the spot tonight. You get a bj from your old lady/man/sheep or something?


----------



## Big_Wood

bitzer said:


> Ha! John I give you credit for living way the hell up there. Winter has to be a ***** and I like winter. You pound a lot of cheap meat?



John owns the cheap meat he pounds so yes, he pounds alot of cheap meat.


----------



## Big_Wood

bitzer said:


> Wow aren't you Johnny on the spot tonight. You get a bj from your old lady/man/sheep or something?



i get what i want when i want from the old lady. i just got out of camp yesterday and am being fueled by whiskey. there is potential lol


----------



## Gypo Logger

bitzer said:


> . You pound a lot of cheap meat?


Only south of the border. Lol. 
I just scored 50 acres of beetle kill, maybe 1000 cords and maybe enough logs to build a house or two.
Three years for me to do it. The woods is a great place to be. I feel safe there.


----------



## Gypo Logger

westcoaster90 said:


> i get what i want when i want from the old lady. i just got out of camp yesterday and am being fueled by whiskey. there is potential lol


Sooo..., what you are trying to tell us is that you're a piss tank?


----------



## Big_Wood

Timber Tool said:


> Sooo..., what you are trying to tell us is that you're a piss tank?



you always said yer best posts were when you were beveraging.


----------



## Gypo Logger

westcoaster90 said:


> you always said yer best posts were when you were beveraging.


How true Shane! I wonder if there are any more tough guys in the house?
I don't shave, I pound my whiskers off inside with a hammer and bite them off inside.


----------



## Trx250r180

You guys are a bunch of badasses,i bet you run hoosky saws. And wipe stihlmix behind your ears for cologne.


----------



## Gypo Logger

I slept on a bed of nails.


----------



## ReggieT

I'm tough enough, "To sand a bobcats ass in a phone booth...and make him like it!"


----------



## IyaMan

I'm so tough that my friends don't say 'tough luck', they say 'Iyaman luck'.


----------



## rwoods

"Tough enough to chew a ten penny nail and spit out a barbed wire fence." A little saying I was raised on. As to my ranking, more like uses jerky for a sandwich spread. Ron


----------



## motor head

I"m tough enough to make up for my mental short comings.


----------



## bnmc98

Quote from friends mom I like. 
"If your going to be dumb, you better be tough"
I think I fit that... and sometimes I wonder if I fit that cause I'm still in logging


----------



## chucker

!"WOOSIES"!! I am so tough, that after I chit I wipe my azz with a roll of 01.000 grit rock wool just to pamper the doodle berries! lol


----------



## Big_Wood

chucker said:


> !"WOOSIES"!! I am so tough, that after I chit I wipe my azz with a roll of 01.000 grit rock wool just to pamper the doodle berries! lol



that is pretty badass. you likely have us all beat


----------



## ReggieT

westcoaster90 said:


> that is pretty badass. you likely have us all beat


no doubt...YIKES!!!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Slipped off roof decking and fell down. Ended up breaking my back in 2 places. I finished the roof and put in a people and garage door before going to the hospital about 2 weeks later. I didn't figure it was the serious. Hurt like an SOB for sure, I put down a 500 count jar of Tylenol in 2 weeks.
The doc put me on orders of not lifting over 5lbs. I asked... so those 70lb roof bundles... not a good idea?

This spring I almost died in the hospital. Went in to the ER because it hurt to inhale. Ended up having 3 broken ribs from trying to breathe, my right lung was fully collapsed and the left about 50%. The Doc said it made no sense that I was pretty much alive, never mind had been working in the woods the day before.
That whole deal turned into a big mess. They sucked 2 liters of infection out of the lungs and I had chest tubes on a bubbler thingee. About lost my kidneys and liver too, they never did figure if it was from the meds or from the lung infection spreading. I'm still not 100% 6 months later.

I told the Doc I wasn't dying anytime soon, I had firewood to still deliver!

Tell you what though, went that SOB ripped out my chest tube like they were the pull cord of a Briggs powered lawn mower I let some words rip that made the old crusty nurse blush even. Not sure how I didn't break the guardrail off the bed! Just imagine a tube that looks like a drain tile (with all those holes in it) getting ripped out from between your rips after the flesh has grown into it.
They gave me a button to push to inject Daludid, I pushed that SOB about 150 times (it's on a timer but still)


----------



## ArtB

And in a lighter vein:

married into my wife's family ........


----------



## backhoelover

I clean my eyes with carb cleaner twice a day


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Shots are for pussies I snort mine ..... when the oll lady bitches about me not listening I clean my ears with sulfuric acid then ignore her incessant whining anyways


----------



## ReggieT

ValleyFirewood said:


> Slipped off roof decking and fell down. Ended up breaking my back in 2 places. I finished the roof and put in a people and garage door before going to the hospital about 2 weeks later. I didn't figure it was the serious. Hurt like an SOB for sure, I put down a 500 count jar of Tylenol in 2 weeks.
> The doc put me on orders of not lifting over 5lbs. I asked... so those 70lb roof bundles... not a good idea?
> 
> This spring I almost died in the hospital. Went in to the ER because it hurt to inhale. Ended up having 3 broken ribs from trying to breathe, my right lung was fully collapsed and the left about 50%. The Doc said it made no sense that I was pretty much alive, never mind had been working in the woods the day before.
> That whole deal turned into a big mess. They sucked 2 liters of infection out of the lungs and I had chest tubes on a bubbler thingee. About lost my kidneys and liver too, they never did figure if it was from the meds or from the lung infection spreading. I'm still not 100% 6 months later.
> 
> I told the Doc I wasn't dying anytime soon, I had firewood to still deliver!
> 
> Tell you what though, went that SOB ripped out my chest tube like they were the pull cord of a Briggs powered lawn mower I let some words rip that made the old crusty nurse blush even. Not sure how I didn't break the guardrail off the bed! Just imagine a tube that looks like a drain tile (with all those holes in it) getting ripped out from between your rips after the flesh has grown into it.
> They gave me a button to push to inject Daludid, I pushed that SOB about 150 times (it's on a timer but still)


----------



## Hddnis

I'm a wuss and I ain't afraid to admit it. I hate pain and I don't like hard work either.


----------



## ArtB

I'm so tough that if I'd been part of the Donner party, they would have given me a proper burial !


----------



## HuskStihl

I've been receiving nonstop constructive criticism from "she who must be obeyed" for 18 years. During that time I've busted ribs 3 times, broken my foot, busted the bottom off my sternum, and krunked up a wrist. The spousal abuse hurts much more.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Hddnis said:


> I'm a wuss and I ain't afraid to admit it. I hate pain and I don't like hard work either.



Laying on the couch and being a bum seems like a great idea until you are forced to do it. After my lung infection deal, the Doc put me on bed red for 6 weeks. I about went stir crazy after week 2 and that was even with having no energy... I'm talking walking from the bedroom to the bathroom, a whopping 10ft I was worn right out. I could barely handle a 10 min phone conversation.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

backhoelover said:


> I clean my eyes with carb cleaner twice a day


Quit looking at F150s "snackies" or nude Rosie O Donnel photos.


----------



## backhoelover

ValleyFirewood said:


> Quit looking at F150s "snackies" or nude Rosie O Donnel photos.



Lmao


----------



## madhatte

HuskStihl said:


> krunked up



That may have just joined "chowdered all to hell" in my vocabulary. Thanks!


----------



## Gypo Logger

I pissed up a tree today and drank champagne with 5 great women last night. Do these sort of things count? Just askin.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Timber Tool said:


> I pissed up a tree today and drank champagne with 5 great women last night. Do these sort of things count? Just askin.


 If these Indian princesses turn into Squ**'s after half a drink then I would say; Yeah that really tough.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Westboastfaller said:


> If these Indian princesses turn into Squ**'s after half a drink then I would say; Yeah that really tough.


I think they only like me because I'm a penniless woodcutter.


----------



## Westboastfaller

^ that's into tongue & groove


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Nah, tough would be pissing up a rope while drinking gas station champagne in front of 5 $2 hookers.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Westboastfaller said:


> It's into tongue & groove


A lesbian once proposed to me, (true story), but I politely declined, because I'm a lesbian too.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Tough enough that I work west coast terrain with a non weight barring pin in my leg that was to be removed from the ligament 4years ago. Come to think of it I got steel in both legs. OK I'm so tough I'm made of steel


----------



## Bwildered

I broke my leg & called the ambulance, they had to come a fair way so I reckoned I was going to be in hospital for a few days, so I thought I'd better make sure all the animals had enough feed for the week, when they got there I was in the chook shed filling up the feeder with a bag of feed in one hand & an old right angled tree root as a crutch under the other one, they took bets between themselves whether I was putting it on or not because I declined the green whistle pain relief , it was broken alright both lower leg bones.
Hardinski


----------



## GrassGuerilla

I'm tougher than Kroger meat.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

GrassGuerilla said:


> I'm tougher than Kroger meat.



Ahaha. Was grocery shopping the other night and many packs had meat that was grey or green. Almost as bad as slimy chicken that smelled like a septic tank. I had to actually fight to get my $26 back!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Tough (or lazy?) Is when you poop yourself and decide to finish off the day in the woods vs heading in ASAP to do some major cleanup work.
(No not me, an old timer that used to work at the shop). "Eh... least it's warm"

If I even THINK poo touched cotton I'm doing the 300 yard dash to the shitter!


----------



## Hddnis

Timber Tool said:


> A lesbian once proposed to me, (true story), but I politely declined, because I'm a lesbian too.



I had a lesbian couple that wanted me to be their baby daddy. They offered that I could have both of them if that I wanted, just one of them was going to get pregnant. Both nice girls, really good looking for lesbians, good jobs with great retirement and bennies, but I said no. No doubt they would have loved the kid and taken great care of it, but the whole idea felt weird and I could see nothing but years of drama coming from that.

...and I ain't that tough.


----------



## chucker

Hddnis said:


> I had a lesbian couple that wanted me to be their baby daddy. They offered that I could have both of them if that I wanted, just one of them was going to get pregnant. Both nice girls, really good looking for lesbians, good jobs with great retirement and bennies, but I said no. No doubt they would have loved the kid and taken great care of it, but the whole idea felt weird and I could see nothing but years of drama coming from that.
> 
> ...and I ain't that tough.


!!!! "Amen " !!!! to that brother, especially with the wrong woman/women and 18 plus years of money trouble! but on the other hand with a great kid/kid's from one good delivery might just be worth it.... some fine kids have come from other than normal situations like you described...(married, one father/dad, mother/mom and together for life).


----------



## Trx250r180

Timber Tool said:


> I pissed up a tree today and drank champagne with 5 great women last night. Do these sort of things count? Just askin.


Only if there is a 40 mph wind in front of you


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Trx250r180 said:


> Only if there is a 40 mph wind in front of you



That's about as bad as pissing on the uphill and it leaking in a hole in your boot.


----------



## bnmc98

Am I tough? I carried my out of control 3 year old through downtown Seaside from a restaurant to the hotel while he was beating me in the face and yelling "You're Stupid!" and dozens of people watching the whole way.
I just smiled and kept on walking.


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## Westboastfaller

I'm so tough, I had a bad tooth infection on the botton right closest to the molar tooth and was wanting to keep the tooth and have a root canal. Eventually one night I grabbed a big screwdriver and put the insulated end on the tooth so it wouldn't slip and grabbed a 12" k&h wedge and stood in front of the mirror and hit it as hard as I could. Didn't knock it out but Blood was coming out around the gums. I took aim again and gave 'er my best again. A little more blood and with in a minute all the pain was gone from the pressure release. The tooth I couldn't knock out did eventually get the root canal.
Oh yes, the things you do in camp.
...wait a minute, I was in town.

I do have a tooth/camp story that went on for a 70 day shift but thats another post. Maybe had the thread been called "how sTOOpid are you, much of the same stories would be told


----------



## Bwildered

Timber Tool said:


>



I like johnnys song about the really tough people who eat chillies for breakfast, lunch & dinner, it goes like " burn burn burn, that ring of fire"
Ringstingski


----------



## Deleted member 110241

I'm so tough I kept on working throughout the season in the woods when I couldn't lift my arms above chest height. At first it just hurt like hell but then it became physically impossible to lift my arms more than a few degrees. Went to see the doc and was diagnosed with frozen shoulder on both sides and was told that I shouldn't have worked that long, that was 5 years ago and I still haven't healed, probably never will. 
So that was not only tough but also stupid, those two seem to go hand in hand don't they??

I can barely use a chain saw today but that's ok, I have gotten used to it. I went back to school to get a forester (-ish) education, I plan on doing forest management plans and forest inventory. 
Tough and stupid, but I get the last laugh


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

You'd figure after 5 years it'd have thawed out. You got the permafrost in there? 


Go sit by the wood stove and here's some Motrin. Thanks... thanks that'll be $800.


----------



## SliverPicker

I've. Been known to ether my crummy vents in the winter. I call it air freshener.


----------



## SliverPicker

My grandpa watched an old logger in a camp in the U.P. around 1922 remove a tapeworm by tacking the bugger to a stump and then walking around the stump with his pants down util the offending creature was pulled free. It was like a stationery winch drum.

That was a tough man.


----------



## M.R.

Wasn't it Betty Davis that said
Getting old isn't for sissies? 
. 
http://www.bing.com/search?q=dave+stamey+used+rough&PC=SMSM&FORM=MBDPSB


----------



## aokpops

Being stupid makes you tough . I know how works an still do it just to see if I can handle it . The easy way is never the fun way .


----------



## Gypo Logger

All I can say, is that September has been a great month so far.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Wishing all the best to you woodticks, timber tramps and timber tools.


----------



## Frank Savage

Kinda both funny and scary thread...

I was experimenting with making/renewing lead alloy bearings several years ago. Some pounds of like 1060° F molten metal, I had my fingers very near the the top of it while fluxing and removing the mess, when the last blocks of added alloy colapsed while melting below the surface. This created a wave which surrounded my three middle fingers up to second knuckle. Haven´t ever seen or heard someting like that-and I cast my bullets from preschool age... OK, never mind the burned fingers, I started later to pour the bearing and I see the f*** shimmering in the funell-as I cursed upon getting my fingers burned, there must have been a little spit left there. Took the head as far as I could just in time to be missed by the shower almost entirely, but not all-just after finishing the pour, I removed nearly perfect cast of my lips from my face. Went to school and work the next day. Must say, my ex was not that much keen about lost feel in my lips and fingers... The lips got OK after nine months, the fingers took six years. Never been to docs with that.
Still I can take out the meat from a pan or a boiling pot from the fire barehanded, as I do at times...

The widowmaker story, I posted it somewhere here. I was with a brushcutter clearing some doghaired understory mess, upt to 3" dia and 15-27 ft tall. You couldn´t extend your hand right in front of you at places there, if ya didn´t make room with the brushsaw... It was after a good hailstorm, no leaves left on the trees, just knee high on the ground, a lot of 1" branches broken on the ground etc. Helluva mess. I heard "crack" above me and pushed myself to the side as much as I could, so I got struck by about 10 pound piece of pine limb, running for me from some 55´ height. Got struck into helmet, a bit left from the middle and above the ear. The helmet was OK, so were the earmuffs, so I went on for next 4 hours. Brushcutting, yanking 250# pieces of underbrush around, pulling them out and creating a nice 12´high pile... When I started to need three stops a hour with having almost a nap with my legs above me, to drink a little six times an hour, I called it a day, hanged some 140# of equipment onto me all over the shoulders and neck, walked with it about a mile to a house where it was stored and went home and later that day to docs. After an x-ray, I was sent home on my own with a neck supporting collar, with a word that I had a bit sprained neck, but nothing serious. After sleeping almost whole day, I was back (again, on my own, walked there), that this is not normal for me. A magnetic resonantion revealed displaced vertebrates by 1/4" in my neck and upper thorax, turned up to 10° or so away from position, brutal bruising of everything in the neck, as it got slammed down to the right, while I had my head somewhere in my right armpit for a moment. Headless rider for a second... Spend some time in the hospital, lost the mimics for several days, still have sometimes trouble with my right hand since then. I had to teach it some moves again-I couldn´t match the cuts in the beginning... The docs were fairly surprised how the hell I´m not dead...



> I had a lesbian couple that wanted me to be their baby daddy. They offered that I could have both of them if that I wanted, just one of them was going to get pregnant. Both nice girls, really good looking for lesbians, good jobs with great retirement and bennies, but I said no. No doubt they would have loved the kid and taken great care of it, but the whole idea felt weird and I could see nothing but years of drama coming from that.
> 
> ...and I ain't that tough.



I have almost exactly the same story. Those girls were more Bi to straight, just found for themselves easier living with a woman without the annoyances we men sometimes give around for free. They both wanted a kid, they were pretty nice and sexy girls... But I must admit that I kinda lost my balls upon the proposal and met them just once and incidentaly since then...


Not sure if this makes me any tough, but gives me a good ticket to be sore in later years, that´s for sure.


----------



## newforest

Is it tough to plant over a million tree seedlings? Lately I've been doing that on scree slopes covered with slash at the 4,000' line in West Virginia - snowed on us the morning of May 16th up there this year. Most people would rather get food stamps.


----------



## Woos31

I broke a fiberglass handled 8 pound sledgehammer beating the hinge pins out of a dump truck box.................went to town and bought a wicked hickory handled ten pounder................then the chowder head working with me want on about how he used to run a sledgehammer all day long and while I knelt down (bad idea #1) holding a chunk of round stock on the pin for said chowder head to hit (bad idea #2 letting the fool touch a sledgehammer)...............well he goes to start his swing so I turn my head concentrating on the round stock and pin.................that ruh-tard never even hit the steel, just my Damn face! Hit me just under the corner of the mouth right square in the jaw (broke my jaw I found out 2 years later getting x-rays at the dentist) and I was ready to return the favor except I couldn't catch the bastad before he got to the shop foreman and he intercepted me with the 50 questions. Stupid and stubborn is what took place there and I thought I would have to foot the bill for Dr visit and I wanted no part of that. Stubborn, tough, and cheap


----------



## buzz sawyer

All this locker room talk - is someone thinking of running for POTUS?

btw, I'm so tough, when I broke both bones in my arm at 9 years old, the Dr. set them while I sat in our '64 Buick on my Dad's driveway.


----------



## Bwildered

Woos31 said:


> I broke a fiberglass handled 8 pound sledgehammer beating the hinge pins out of a dump truck box.................went to town and bought a wicked hickory handled ten pounder................then the chowder head working with me want on about how he used to run a sledgehammer all day long and while I knelt down (bad idea #1) holding a chunk of round stock on the pin for said chowder head to hit (bad idea #2 letting the fool touch a sledgehammer)...............well he goes to start his swing so I turn my head concentrating on the round stock and pin.................that ruh-tard never even hit the steel, just my Damn face! Hit me just under the corner of the mouth right square in the jaw (broke my jaw I found out 2 years later getting x-rays at the dentist) and I was ready to return the favor except I couldn't catch the bastad before he got to the shop foreman and he intercepted me with the 50 questions. Stupid and stubborn is what took place there and I thought I would have to foot the bill for Dr visit and I wanted no part of that. Stubborn, tough, and cheap


I've taken a couple of hits like that, one of them nearly came close to knocking me sensible.
Ardedski


----------



## Woos31

Bwildered said:


> I've taken a couple of hits like that, one of them nearly came close to knocking me sensible.
> Ardedski


Yes sir, that one was the hardest shot to the mug I've taken by far hands down. Been bucked off horses in boulder patches on muh head, broken snot box, and fell off a pickup half loaded with hay bales onto a wooden mainjor we built to feed horses...............landed on 2 divider posts on my side one in the right a$$ cheek and the other the right side of the melon................head was fine, however the other delivered the worst Charlie horse of my life


----------



## slowp

I may have to go without internet and power this weekend.


----------



## Bwildered

Woos31 said:


> Yes sir, that one was the hardest shot to the mug I've taken by far hands down. Been bucked off horses in boulder patches on muh head, broken snot box, and fell off a pickup half loaded with hay bales onto a wooden mainjor we built to feed horses...............landed on 2 divider posts on my side one in the right a$$ cheek and the other the right side of the melon................head was fine, however the other delivered the worst Charlie horse of my life


I've been lucky, not being the most handsomest rooster around, hits like that have actually improved my looks!
Ruffinski


----------



## Brandon Bondeson

i'm so tough last winter i was skiing down a hill cought my ski in a bush and it twisted my leg so bad my toes were pointing backwards and my knee was out of socket i got up set everything where it is supposed to be and went back to cutting wood THE NEXT DAY, then TWO WEEKS later everything no wheres near heild, slipped on a log i was walking across and broke my femour bone on my other leg supposedly the worst bone to break i continued working until my boss FORCED me to see a doctor on account of my pants were getting tight from swelling afterwards the doctor told me not to put any pressure whatsoever on it for 2 - 3 weeks then he would see me again (i wouldnt let him give me a cast) i WALKED out threw my cruches in a snow bank and WENT BACK TO WORK CUTTING FIREWOOD NOW WITH TO MAJURE INJURES and continued working with my pase barely slowed i own a firewood buisness of my own now and do it all by my self from the time the tree is standing to in the delivery truck. but the real kicker is I AM ONLY 15 YEARS OLD!!!!!!!!! so suck it you pussies.


----------



## slowp

Brandon Bondeson said:


> i'm so tough last winter i was skiing down a hill cought my ski in a bush and it twisted my leg so bad my toes were pointing backwards and my knee was out of socket i got up set everything where it is supposed to be and went back to cutting wood THE NEXT DAY, then TWO WEEKS later everything no wheres near heild, slipped on a log i was walking across and broke my femour bone on my other leg supposedly the worst bone to break i continued working until my boss FORCED me to see a doctor on account of my pants were getting tight from swelling afterwards the doctor told me not to put any pressure whatsoever on it for 2 - 3 weeks then he would see me again (i wouldnt let him give me a cast) i WALKED out threw my cruches in a snow bank and WENT BACK TO WORK CUTTING FIREWOOD NOW WITH TO MAJURE INJURES and continued working with my pase barely slowed i own a firewood buisness of my own now and do it all by my self from the time the tree is standing to in the delivery truck. but the real kicker is I AM ONLY 15 YEARS OLD!!!!!!!!! so suck it you pussies.



Yup and your brain is only 15 years old. You sound stupid to me, and not at all "tough". You won't pay attention to this, but you will pay for your "toughness" in about 30 years, or maybe fewer. That is, if any of your story is true, and I doubt it. Please work on your spelling, you still have time to learn how to spell major. 

Oh well, time to go be"tough" and mosey out through the rain to the pickup. Now where is my coffee cup?


----------



## Brandon Bondeson

it is true however yes it is not a smart thing to do i realize this and will probably never do anything like it again because as you said i will feel it in 30 years is something i learned recently because its already catching up to me not even a year later, and i have trouble with ELA class in general so sorry about that but it is a personal struggle of mine that i would appreciate you not bringing up.


----------



## Woos31

Bwildered said:


> I've been lucky, not being the most handsomest rooster around, hits like that have actually improved my looks!
> Ruffinski


HAHA mine too sir mine too. Safe cuttin out there


----------



## xrockdawgx

So tough I married a Puerto Rican and been with her for 8 years.


----------



## Bwildered

Brandon Bondeson said:


> i'm so tough last winter i was skiing down a hill cought my ski in a bush and it twisted my leg so bad my toes were pointing backwards and my knee was out of socket i got up set everything where it is supposed to be and went back to cutting wood THE NEXT DAY, then TWO WEEKS later everything no wheres near heild, slipped on a log i was walking across and broke my femour bone on my other leg supposedly the worst bone to break i continued working until my boss FORCED me to see a doctor on account of my pants were getting tight from swelling afterwards the doctor told me not to put any pressure whatsoever on it for 2 - 3 weeks then he would see me again (i wouldnt let him give me a cast) i WALKED out threw my cruches in a snow bank and WENT BACK TO WORK CUTTING FIREWOOD NOW WITH TO MAJURE INJURES and continued working with my pase barely slowed i own a firewood buisness of my own now and do it all by my self from the time the tree is standing to in the delivery truck. but the real kicker is I AM ONLY 15 YEARS OLD!!!!!!!!! so suck it you pussies.


Might need some pictures to make those stories believable!, the X-rays will have your age on them too.
Nyetbelievski


----------



## Gologit

Brandon Bondeson said:


> i'm so tough last winter i was skiing down a hill cought my ski in a bush and it twisted my leg so bad my toes were pointing backwards and my knee was out of socket i got up set everything where it is supposed to be and went back to cutting wood THE NEXT DAY, then TWO WEEKS later everything no wheres near heild, slipped on a log i was walking across and broke my femour bone on my other leg supposedly the worst bone to break i continued working until my boss FORCED me to see a doctor on account of my pants were getting tight from swelling afterwards the doctor told me not to put any pressure whatsoever on it for 2 - 3 weeks then he would see me again (i wouldnt let him give me a cast) i WALKED out threw my cruches in a snow bank and WENT BACK TO WORK CUTTING FIREWOOD NOW WITH TO MAJURE INJURES and continued working with my pase barely slowed i own a firewood buisness of my own now and do it all by my self from the time the tree is standing to in the delivery truck. but the real kicker is I AM ONLY 15 YEARS OLD!!!!!!!!! so suck it you pussies.


----------



## IyaMan

I'm so tough, they want to name a trash bag after me.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Yesterday I walked by the St Bernard and she woke up and came running over, wacked me right in the nuts with her 25lb tail.
Got me perfect, I dropped to my knees and sa stars, about threw up.


----------



## Woos31

ValleyFirewood said:


> Yesterday I walked by the St Bernard and she woke up and came running over, wacked me right in the nuts with her 25lb tail.
> Got me perfect, I dropped to my knees and sa stars, about threw up.


That was clearly I direct hit and a sunken battleship, but no matter how tough you are..............the slightest graze to the ball sack puts you down....................it's stupid


----------



## bitzer

Brandon Bondeson said:


> i'm so tough last winter i was skiing down a hill cought my ski in a bush and it twisted my leg so bad my toes were pointing backwards and my knee was out of socket i got up set everything where it is supposed to be and went back to cutting wood THE NEXT DAY, then TWO WEEKS later everything no wheres near heild, slipped on a log i was walking across and broke my femour bone on my other leg supposedly the worst bone to break i continued working until my boss FORCED me to see a doctor on account of my pants were getting tight from swelling afterwards the doctor told me not to put any pressure whatsoever on it for 2 - 3 weeks then he would see me again (i wouldnt let him give me a cast) i WALKED out threw my cruches in a snow bank and WENT BACK TO WORK CUTTING FIREWOOD NOW WITH TO MAJURE INJURES and continued working with my pase barely slowed i own a firewood buisness of my own now and do it all by my self from the time the tree is standing to in the delivery truck. but the real kicker is I AM ONLY 15 YEARS OLD!!!!!!!!! so suck it you pussies.


Unless you smoke meth all day theres no way. I call total ******** on you son. Maybe you got confused with your video games.


----------



## chucker

Brandon Bondeson said:


> i'm so tough last winter i was skiing down a hill cought my ski in a bush and it twisted my leg so bad my toes were pointing backwards and my knee was out of socket i got up set everything where it is supposed to be and went back to cutting wood THE NEXT DAY, then TWO WEEKS later everything no wheres near heild, slipped on a log i was walking across and broke my femour bone on my other leg supposedly the worst bone to break i continued working until my boss FORCED me to see a doctor on account of my pants were getting tight from swelling afterwards the doctor told me not to put any pressure whatsoever on it for 2 - 3 weeks then he would see me again (i wouldnt let him give me a cast) i WALKED out threw my cruches in a snow bank and WENT BACK TO WORK CUTTING FIREWOOD NOW WITH TO MAJURE INJURES and continued working with my pase barely slowed i own a firewood buisness of my own now and do it all by my self from the time the tree is standing to in the delivery truck. but the real kicker is I AM ONLY 15 YEARS OLD!!!!!!!!! so suck it you pussies.


! no brains an no pain! no brain's no gain!! ???? lol


----------



## RandyMac

LMAO!!


----------



## tpence2177

How about I'm so tough that I hit myself in the foot with a 4.5 lb splitting maul. Kept splitting and noodling wood for 2 hours after that until I couldn't walk anymore. Then after a couple hours finally went to the doctor to get a few stitches. I guess I can say my bones are as strong as steel since I had no breaks? Lol. Did that Saturday and am finally able to not have to use crutches today


----------



## Gologit

tpence2177 said:


> How about I'm so tough that I hit myself in the foot with a 4.5 lb splitting maul. Kept splitting and noodling wood for 2 hours after that until I couldn't walk anymore. Then after a couple hours finally went to the doctor to get a few stitches. I guess I can say my bones are as strong as steel since I had no breaks? Lol. Did that Saturday and am finally able to not have to use crutches today



Thanks for the explanation. We thought maybe you knicked yourself shaving your legs.


----------



## tpence2177

Gologit said:


> Thanks for the explanation. We thought maybe you knicked yourself shaving your legs.


Lol thankfully my boot took the brunt of it. I thought about super glueing it but the doctor insisted on stitches. Biggest thing so far with it has been swelling it's about double the size of my other foot right now. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger

Gologit said:


> Thanks for the explanation. We thought maybe you knicked yourself shaving your legs.


Looks like a glorified hangnail to me. Lol


----------



## tpence2177

I did miss a day from work because of it, so i guess I'm not "that tough"

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timber1972

http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161115/64a7a658e91c7567533e279fef111db0.jpg[/IMG

Got this little bite from my chainsaw while climbing a Spruce about 50 ft up. Had to use the maxi pad in my first aid kit to slow the bleeding down enough to get to the truck and drive to the ER. 5 stitches is all it took. Climbed and hauuled brush the next day and the whole 10 days I was not supposed to work at all with it. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

You think you are tough? Wait until you turn 60.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> You think you are tough? Wait until you turn 60.



Or 70.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Tom the Woodcutter.


----------



## old guy

Or even seveny five


----------



## bnmc98

tpence2177 said:


> How about I'm so tough that I hit myself in the foot with a 4.5 lb splitting maul. Kept splitting and noodling wood for 2 hours after that until I couldn't walk anymore. Then after a couple hours finally went to the doctor to get a few stitches. I guess I can say my bones are as strong as steel since I had no breaks? Lol. Did that Saturday and am finally able to not have to use crutches today



Must be tougher than me. 4 1/2 weeks ago I got my hand closed in a self loader log grapple. About half the hand got squished, but only my little finger got crushed and broke.
I pulled the glove off and it was flat. I went immediately into shock and couldn't do anything. had to lay down. Then it was a 2hr trip to the ER. But then, I go into shock pretty easy.
Fortunate my whole hand is not pulp. 

Anyways, been running the skidder. Pulling cable and hooking chokers for 4 weeks sucks with a broken finger. always jamming it or twisting it.
Tough... dunno.
Desperate for money... yes. That makes me do way more than being tough would.


----------



## tpence2177

bnmc98 said:


> Must be tougher than me. 4 1/2 weeks ago I got my hand closed in a self loader log grapple. About half the hand got squished, but only my little finger got crushed and broke.
> I pulled the glove off and it was flat. I went immediately into shock and couldn't do anything. had to lay down. Then it was a 2hr trip to the ER. But then, I go into shock pretty easy.
> Fortunate my whole hand is not pulp.
> 
> Anyways, been running the skidder. Pulling cable and hooking chokers for 4 weeks sucks with a broken finger. always jamming it or twisting it.
> Tough... dunno.
> Desperate for money... yes. That makes me do way more than being tough would.


I dunno what I would've done if I had pulled my boot off and some toes were dangling. I've always been raised thought that if you can continue going on you do until you can't. Probably not the best of qualities. The doc kept shaking his head at me after he had found out it had been well over 5 hours since I had done it before I came to get my foot saw about. Hope your finger gets to feeling better broken a few but never had a flat one

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnmc98

Sounds worse than it was, it was flat because the blood was squished out. And it was numb. But after an hour, when the blood found its way back in, she swelled up nice and tight. 1 fracture.
An impressive one, but still, just one. It could have been so much worse

I could probably have seen myself trying to finish out the day, but when I'm in a cold sweat, nauseous, and feel like I'm about to pass out, i don't work real well


----------



## madhatte

bnmc98 said:


> when I'm in a cold sweat, nauseous, and feel like I'm about to pass out, i don't work real well



Dang, that doesn't sound hardly tough at all. I mean, I at least whimper and whine.


----------



## Westboastfaller

I'm tough as nails but not enough to 'know' I'm not tough enough. no I'm tough enough. ...so what does that say?


----------



## chucker

Westboastfaller said:


> I'm tough as nails but not enough to know I'm not tough enough. no I'm tough enough. ...so what does that say?


lol ? "your tough as nails" when people are around, and cry an whimper like the rest of us when alone or near momma... ? lol that's real lol


----------



## Westboastfaller

chucker said:


> lol ? "your tough as nails" when people are around, and cry an whimper like the rest of us when alone or near momma... ? lol that's real lol


 Hey my friend how's it going?
I missed the alert but I had a premonition to come here..weird!
Let me disambiguate....er,, em...I think you already did.
You are on the right track. I believe it says I can't handle the truth or face the facts; meaning 'we' are never tough enough, to face the facts or do I exept when I'm weak.
OK then "to embrace my feminine side" lol. there are you happy. haha.
if I would have removed the second 'not' in the post then It would have just said I have low self esteem . ..maybe I should have taken that route. ..lol 

Peace brother


----------



## Woos31

Westboastfaller said:


> I'm tough as nails but not enough to 'know' I'm not tough enough. no I'm tough enough. ...so what does that say?


Means you're tough enough to know when tough enough ain't enough, and it ain't worth trying if'n you know you'll have to start using the tough cuz you didn't think enough. Okay 5 times fast now................yeah right I had to read it back 5 times to u derstand muh self


----------



## Westboastfaller

Woos31 said:


> Means you're tough enough to know when tough enough ain't enough, and it ain't worth trying if'n you know you'll have to start using the tough cuz you didn't think enough. Okay 5 times fast now................yeah right I had to read it back 5 times to u derstand muh self


 That's awesome Brad..haha
LMAO. acually I only had to read that one three times but I pretty much had it the first time, so that was one of your easier ones for me...lol 
I need to spend more time state side cuz I'm losing touch bro.

How is the little cuttie guy and the Mrs?


----------



## Woos31

Westboastfaller said:


> That's awesome Brad..haha
> LMAO. acually I only had to read that one three times but I pretty much had it the first time, so that was one of your easier ones for me...lol
> I need to spend more time state side cuz I'm losing touch bro.
> 
> How is the little cuttie guy and the Mrs?


They're doing real well Jamie thank you. Just growin like weeds and getting meaner and tougher everyday, Mrs leg is all healed up now and according to sawbones (Dr) the bones should be totally healed as well. How have you been bro, still making stumps to stay out of trouble? Hope you and yours are well friend, safe cuttin


----------



## Weesa20

Tough enough to live with my wife and mother in law.


----------



## Woos31

Weesa20 said:


> Tough enough to live with my wife and mother in law.


Hey me too man.............tough part though is trying not to put the MIL in a choke hold...............


----------



## Gypo Logger

Minus 39 here now. Minus 42 with the wind chill. Tending the stove with gopher wood.
Regardless, it's a beautiful evening. Days will be getting longer soon, but what am I gonna do when winter gets here?


----------



## Gypo Logger

We now have the distinction of being the coldest place in Canada at minus 40.2
This is very hard on the woodpile. Dog's water bowl frozen solid three feet away from the stove on the floor.


----------



## Deleted member 110241

Gypo Logger said:


> We now have the distinction of being the coldest place in Canada at minus 40.2
> This is very hard on the woodpile. Dog's water bowl frozen solid three feet away from the stove on the floor.



I've been told that you can't light a match when it's -42C because there's not enough oxygen in the air, you could go out and check if that's true 
I really don't miss those sub-40 degree days, it's just too cold. Do you get to see the northern lights (aurora borealis) over there?


----------



## bikemike

So tough I drink a pot of coffee to get me through my day.


----------



## Czech_Made

Three cowboys are sitting around a fire arguing over which one is the toughest. The first one says "I'm the toughest sumbitch in the land! One time a rattlesnake bit me, so grabbed it and bit it straight back!" The next cowboy said "That aint nothin'! Last year I fought twelve men over a rock to use as a pillow!" The third one doesn't say a word. He just sits there, poking the fire with his penis.


----------



## RandyMac

I once tried to get up and run with the ball broke off the femur.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Markus said:


> I've been told that you can't light a match when it's -42C because there's not enough oxygen in the air, you could go out and check if that's true
> I really don't miss those sub-40 degree days, it's just too cold. Do you get to see the northern lights (aurora borealis) over there?


Here's a tea toss at minus 40


----------



## olyman

Gypo Logger said:


> We now have the distinction of being the coldest place in Canada at minus 40.2
> This is very hard on the woodpile. Dog's water bowl frozen solid three feet away from the stove on the floor.


in that nice brand new cabin yah built???? no insulation in the walls?????


----------



## Gypo Logger

olyman said:


> in that nice brand new cabin yah built???? no insulation in the walls?????


Someones coming to get it for 30g's. Then I'll start over and build the tarpaper shanty I always wanted to live in.


----------



## olyman

Gypo Logger said:


> Someones coming to get it for 30g's. Then I'll start over and build the tarpaper shanty I always wanted to live in.


that hand built,,is only worth 30 g's??????????????


----------



## Deleted member 110241

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 543387
> 
> Here's a tea toss at minus 40



That's a pretty cool trick! Tried it when we had -25C and it worked well. 
So, did you try to light a match? 

We have -8C right now, the snow sparkles in the moon light. I can almost hear the wolves howl


----------



## astnmacgto

I actually just told this story in another thread, but I'll tell it again. 

Farmer/customer where I work got his arm caught in the hay baler and was in the field alone, after a few hours of bleeding and no way to get ahold of anyone (wayyyyy before cell phones) he got out his pocket knife and cut off his arm at the elbow. Then went back to the house. 

I can't say for sure but I bet he has special made underwear to hold up his massive testicles.

What is also cool is he has a hook type attachment that allows him to get a hold of stuff, and he cuts firewood/brush with a full size chainsaw. Puts his good hand on the wrap and uses his hook to operate the trigger. Nothing slows him down


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Markus said:


> I've been told that you can't light a match when it's -42C because there's not enough oxygen in the air, you could go out and check if that's true
> I really don't miss those sub-40 degree days, it's just too cold. Do you get to see the northern lights (aurora borealis) over there?



Not true.


----------



## Gypo Logger

I just made some homemade beer, and I'm pretty sure it tastes just like prison ass.


----------



## Big_Wood

Gypo Logger said:


> I just made some homemade beer, and I'm pretty sure it tastes just like prison ass.



only you would know! lol


----------



## sirbuildalot

Brandon Bondeson said:


> i'm so tough last winter i was skiing down a hill cought my ski in a bush and it twisted my leg so bad my toes were pointing backwards and my knee was out of socket i got up set everything where it is supposed to be and went back to cutting wood THE NEXT DAY, then TWO WEEKS later everything no wheres near heild, slipped on a log i was walking across and broke my femour bone on my other leg supposedly the worst bone to break i continued working until my boss FORCED me to see a doctor on account of my pants were getting tight from swelling afterwards the doctor told me not to put any pressure whatsoever on it for 2 - 3 weeks then he would see me again (i wouldnt let him give me a cast) i WALKED out threw my cruches in a snow bank and WENT BACK TO WORK CUTTING FIREWOOD NOW WITH TO MAJURE INJURES and continued working with my pase barely slowed i own a firewood buisness of my own now and do it all by my self from the time the tree is standing to in the delivery truck. but the real kicker is I AM ONLY 15 YEARS OLD!!!!!!!!! so suck it you pussies.




Was this before or after recess?


----------



## olyman

sirbuildalot said:


> Was this before or after recess?


drug user,,blowhard...


----------



## astnmacgto

olyman said:


> drug user,,blowhard...


Nope just a child


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## olyman

Gypo Logger said:


> Someones coming to get it for 30g's. Then I'll start over and build the tarpaper shanty I always wanted to live in.


I gots to look up cahoon,,and send him up to have a talk with yah...............


----------



## Brandon Bondeson

astnmacgto said:


> Nope just a child



Oh your just jealous 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto

Brandon Bondeson said:


> Oh your just jealous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not even a little bit.


----------



## Brandon Bondeson

astnmacgto said:


> Not even a little bit.



Lol i take pride in starting woodcutting at a young age i'v always had a passion for my grandfather tought me how to run a chainsaw when i was 10 i have since in five years cut damn close to a good 6-700 cords im loving the wood business but wow didn't those two injuries make it difficult and yes that story is tue somebody asked for ex ray pics earlier and i made a huge effort to get them but my doctor would not give them to me


----------



## sirbuildalot

Brandon Bondeson said:


> Lol i take pride in starting woodcutting at a young age i'v always had a passion for my grandfather tought me how to run a chainsaw when i was 10 i have since in five years cut damn close to a good 6-700 cords im loving the wood business but wow didn't those two injuries make it difficult and yes that story is tue somebody asked for ex ray pics earlier and i made a huge effort to get them but my doctor would not give them to me


. How come your profile says your 20?


----------



## astnmacgto

sirbuildalot said:


> . How come your profile says your 20?


Said 15 the last time I looked, like a few weeks ago


----------



## sirbuildalot

Click on his name it says male, 20. guess his age is fabricated just like the bs skiing story that no one believed


----------



## Brandon Bondeson

sirbuildalot said:


> Click on his name it says male, 20. guess his age is fabricated just like the bs skiing story that no one believed



It said im 20 because arborist site does not allow people under the age of 18 to have an account so yes i lied to the computer about my age because i wanted an account i picked 1996 as a birth year just because it was a number that popped into my head. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotted Owl

At least you admit you're full of it. That's the first step.



Owl


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 545857



If you ran chains you'd be able to pull more than a pecker pole at a time


----------



## RandyMac

HBNR?


----------



## JimMorrison

I am not that tough, but I am tougher then you.


----------



## Spotted Owl

RandyMac said:


> HBNR?



Which one? A few have fairly tight similarities.

Merry Christmas to you and your Mrs., Mr Mac.



Owl


----------



## Brandon Bondeson

Spotted Owl said:


> At least you admit you're full of it. That's the first step.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



Never said i was "full of it" if you were 15 and you wanted an account somewhere but had to be 18 you can not honestly say you would not lie about your age i mean really come on


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotted Owl

When I was 15 I had better things to do than lie(full of it) about my age to get on a computer site and blow a bunch of bunk around. At 15 I would think you'd have discovered girls already, but who knows, to each their own. Come back in 3 years when you should be here by the site rules and after a couple things have hopefully dropped by then, giving you a better grasp on reality.



Owl


----------



## Gologit

[QUOTE="Spotted Owl, post: 6096213, member: 13215"



Owl



Hey Scott...the tapes made it to Fortuna. Many thanks. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Good to hear, enjoy. You and your Mrs. also have a great rest of Christmas.



Owl


----------



## northmanlogging

Haven't posted here, cause... I'm too tough to care... 

Anyway, up at my folk's place for christ mass, brothers ex wifes step kids... (its a small town) slips and falls on the ice

makes his sister go get help cause he can't get up cause it hurts so bad.

Me being me I ask if he's bleeding, she says no, but he can't get up and needs help...

Wander on out there... fell on his ass banged his elbow and is nearly in tears over it... little bastard is 12 and has never fallen on ice...

ask if his hands work, yes, do yer feet work, yes, does yer head hurt, no just my elbow, well if yer hands works nothings broke so get the **** up.

Yer in the sticks now kid things hurt here get used to it.

Also later, my real nephew mentioned that the instructor for his diesel mechanics course doesn't know how to rebuild hydraulic cylinders... so I totally went off on ****ing teachers not knowing **** and its no surprise these kids don't know **** if the teachers are that dumb...

meanwhile my uncle who was a cranky bastard when I was a teenager is chuckling in the corner... sounded just like him...


----------



## Bwildered

Brandon Bondeson said:


> Lol i take pride in starting woodcutting at a young age i'v always had a passion for my grandfather tought me how to run a chainsaw when i was 10 i have since in five years cut damn close to a good 6-700 cords im loving the wood business but wow didn't those two injuries make it difficult and yes that story is tue somebody asked for ex ray pics earlier and i made a huge effort to get them but my doctor would not give them to me


You must be confused with breaking some other bone in your body, it is impossible to do anything other than be lying position with a broken femur!


----------



## astnmacgto

Bwildered said:


> You must be confused with breaking some other bone in your body, it is impossible to do anything other than be lying position with a broken femur!


Nah man the massive bulging muscles held the bone in place. Anything is possible if you have "imagination"


----------



## Brandon Bondeson

Bwildered said:


> You must be confused with breaking some other bone in your body, it is impossible to do anything other than be lying position with a broken femur!



Was just fracture so the two halves were still perfectly aligned just 

Like a cracked windshield its still together but obviously compromised 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## KiwiBro

northmanlogging said:


> Haven't posted here, cause... I'm too tough to care...
> 
> Anyway, up at my folk's place for christ mass, brothers ex wifes step kids... (its a small town) slips and falls on the ice
> 
> makes his sister go get help cause he can't get up cause it hurts so bad.
> 
> Me being me I ask if he's bleeding, she says no, but he can't get up and needs help...
> 
> Wander on out there... fell on his ass banged his elbow and is nearly in tears over it... little bastard is 12 and has never fallen on ice...
> 
> ask if his hands work, yes, do yer feet work, yes, does yer head hurt, no just my elbow, well if yer hands works nothings broke so get the **** up.
> 
> Yer in the sticks now kid things hurt here get used to it.
> 
> Also later, my real nephew mentioned that the instructor for his diesel mechanics course doesn't know how to rebuild hydraulic cylinders... so I totally went off on ****ing teachers not knowing **** and its no surprise these kids don't know **** if the teachers are that dumb...
> 
> meanwhile my uncle who was a cranky bastard when I was a teenager is chuckling in the corner... sounded just like him...


Little **** of a great nephew (or something like that) sneaked into my shed, stole my drone and him and an unwitting accomplice lost it somewhere over the neighbours forestry block. No apology, no remorse. Next day, he spills a drink, twice in quick succession, looks around and doesn't see anyone watching him, so leaves the mess on the floor and walks out the door. I meet him there, call him a disrespectful little prick and he is in tears because nobody has ever spoken to this precious wee snowflake like that. Nekminit the prick's mom accosts me for calling her wee cupcake a prick. Sure, not my best diction, but fark me slowly - what about the prick's disrespect? Zero consequences for him means yet again dickhead parents are breeding and conditioning tomorrows assholes/criminals. She had the cheek to accuse me of harrasing her child who has a "learning disability" as she put it. I shouldn't have but couldn't help but suggest she herself had a "teaching disability".

Apart from that, it has been a wonderful small break from work.

so, yeah I'm so tough I make small cupcakes burst into tears. I could get used to this reputation.


----------



## Gypo Logger

KiwiBro said:


> Little **** of a great nephew (or something like that) sneaked into my shed, stole my drone and him and an unwitting accomplice lost it somewhere over the neighbours forestry block. No apology, no remorse. Next day, he spills a drink, twice in quick succession, looks around and doesn't see anyone watching him, so leaves the mess on the floor at walks out the door. I meet him there, call him a disrespectful little prick and he is in tears because nobody has ever spoken to this precious wee snowflake like that. Nekminit the prick's mom accosts me for calling her wee cupcake a prick. Sure, not my best diction, but fark me slowly - what about the prick's disrespect? Zero consequences for him means yet again dickhead parents are breeding and conditioning tomorrows assholes/criminals. She had the cheek to accuse me of harrasing her child who has a "learning disability" as she put it. I shouldn't have but couldn't help but suggest she herself had a "teaching disability".
> 
> Apart from that, it has been a wonderful small break from work.
> 
> so, yeah I'm so tough I make small cupcakes burst into tears. I could get used to this reputation.


----------



## KiwiBro

you could be onto something.


----------



## Bwildered

Brandon Bondeson said:


> Was just fracture so the two halves were still perfectly aligned just
> 
> Like a cracked windshield its still together but obviously compromised
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


"broke my femour bone on my other leg supposedly the worst bone to break"
Ah! the old broken leg you have when you don't have a broken leg, I'm afraid we'd have to see X-rays to prove it, if you've ever had a X-ray they send you home with them, if they didn't the drs surgery or hospital would be overflowing with them.
Unfortunately speaking from experience I've had a dislocated kneee & two broken legs, fortunately not all at the same time & I've still got all the X-rays, some of which are 32 years old.


----------



## northmanlogging

one of my nephews has down syndrome, a legitimate disability, dude has a tough time with everything, but he's polite, and as responsible as he can be.

Just cause yer rug rat has ADD does not mean he can't learn manners


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

KiwiBro said:


> Little **** of a great nephew (or something like that) sneaked into my shed, stole my drone and him and an unwitting accomplice lost it somewhere over the neighbours forestry block. No apology, no remorse. Next day, he spills a drink, twice in quick succession, looks around and doesn't see anyone watching him, so leaves the mess on the floor and walks out the door. I meet him there, call him a disrespectful little prick and he is in tears because nobody has ever spoken to this precious wee snowflake like that. Nekminit the prick's mom accosts me for calling her wee cupcake a prick. Sure, not my best diction, but fark me slowly - what about the prick's disrespect? Zero consequences for him means yet again dickhead parents are breeding and conditioning tomorrows assholes/criminals. She had the cheek to accuse me of harrasing her child who has a "learning disability" as she put it. I shouldn't have but couldn't help but suggest she herself had a "teaching disability".
> 
> Apart from that, it has been a wonderful small break from work.
> 
> so, yeah I'm so tough I make small cupcakes burst into tears. I could get used to this reputation.



I told my buddies 13 yr old nephew I was going to slit his throat, hang him up like a moose and then watch him bleed out and stuff him in the woodstove... and I was almost serious.

The SOB about burned the shop down thus summer. 75* day and Im outside cutting wood. I smell smoke, thought it was odd to be burning trash.

Well... he stuffed a bunch of stuff in the stove, to include several of my campfire bundles (had that setup in the shop). 

He lit the stove, with a lighter he stole from his crack/meth head Mom. We had a fiberglass ladder leaning against the stove, some shovels and some boxes on the stove, plus about 2 cords of wood for bundles right near.

Apparently I had a crazed look when I grabbed him by the scalp and said that because now he says "yes sir" to me. His Mom can't understand how he respects someone.


----------



## RandyMac

I must be a puss, when I knocked the ball off my femur I only made two steps before taking a face plant in a mud road.
I still get nauseous when I think about.


----------



## astnmacgto

RandyMac said:


> I must be a puss, when I knocked the ball off my femur I only made two steps before taking a face plant in a mud road.
> I still get nauseous when I think about.


that sounds like hell


----------



## JimMorrison

H


RandyMac said:


> I must be a puss, when I knocked the ball off my femur I only made two steps before taking a face plant in a mud road.
> I still get nauseous when I think about.[/





RandyMac said:


> I must be a puss, when I knocked the ball off my femur I only made two steps before taking a face plant in a mud road.
> I still get nauseous when I think about.


Gotta be a story on how that happened


----------



## sirbuildalot

I'm so tough my wife asked me to do something................and I told her *NO*!!!


----------



## JimMorrison

sirbuildalot said:


> I'm so tough my wife asked me to do something................and I told her *NO*!!!


Oops, stepped in it. I rarely cross the one who provides that which can not be acquired anywhere else.


----------



## Spotted Owl

RandyMac said:


> I must be a puss, when I knocked the ball off my femur I only made two steps before taking a face plant in a mud road. I still get nauseous when I think about.



That's old skool pain. That doesn't compare now days.



Owl


----------



## northmanlogging

sirbuildalot said:


> I'm so tough my wife asked me to do something................and I told her *NO*!!!



You wouldn't happen to be divorced now would ya?


----------



## sirbuildalot

northmanlogging said:


> You wouldn't happen to be divorced now would ya?






Now..now..You fellas are jumping to conclusions!!! I didn't tell you what she asked me to do.


She asked me to stop doing so much around the house

and I said *NO!!!

I claimed to be tough....not stupid*


----------



## Spotted Owl

JimMorrison said:


> I rarely cross the one who provides that which can not be acquired anywhere else.



Sooner she realizes that she has only one option under lock and key the better. Think outside the anywhere else box and you'll be just fine. Maybe not a good option, but an option none the less. 

NO, there ain't been no wife around here for a good number of years now. Doing and enjoying just fine this way, saws on the table/counters, working in the woods, working crab/salmon boats, owning a small commercial boat, among other things, all non-options when a wife was around, now working realities. 



Owl


----------



## JimMorrison

where was that 30 years ago? too late now


----------



## Hddnis

Spotted Owl said:


> Sooner she realizes that she has only one option under lock and key the better. Think outside the anywhere else box and you'll be just fine. Maybe not a good option, but an option none the less.
> 
> NO, there ain't been no wife around here for a good number of years now. Doing and enjoying just fine this way, saws on the table/counters, working in the woods, working crab/salmon boats, owning a small commercial boat, among other things, all non-options when a wife was around, now working realities.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl




Didn't know about that?

Must have happened since the GTG at your place? Gosh time flies. Heck, don't think I ever even heard what happened with the ins scam.

Anyway, sounds like you're doing well and enjoying life. Here's to keeping on!


----------



## anlrolfe

I'm so tough that no matter how bad she tells me that something's f-ed up I can say, "that's ok, I'll take care of it".
The real trick is being able to smile all the while and not bite your tongue off at the same time. If she sees blood the rouse is over.
The way I figure, I'm gonna have to straighten it up anyway.
Every morning practice this in the bathroom mirror. Think of bills overdue/past due/final notice "that's ok, I'll take care of it". Cars been making a noise for the past month and now wont start "that's ok, I'll take care of it". You get the idea.
Here ends my "Husband-101 class"


----------



## Spotted Owl

Hddnis said:


> Didn't know about that?
> 
> Must have happened since the GTG at your place? Gosh time flies. Heck, don't think I ever even heard what happened with the ins scam.
> 
> Anyway, sounds like you're doing well and enjoying life. Here's to keeping on!



Things happen, sometimes for the better. 

I was thinking about the GTG the other day. Thought about having another but the pigs live where the wood was, don't expect anyone one wants to cut in a well used pig pen. That was good time, I need to get down to see Farley if he has another this next summer. The Ins scam was proven at just that, as I understand it cost that person a lot of money in the end, ins lawyers are good at their jobs.

Everyday is what we make of it and as good as we want it to be. Enjoy life every chance you can.



Owl


----------



## SeMoTony

anlrolfe said:


> I'm so tough that no matter how bad she tells me that something's f-ed up I can say, "that's ok, I'll take care of it".
> The real trick is being able to smile all the while and not bite your tongue off at the same time. If she sees blood the rouse is over.
> The way I figure, I'm gonna have to straighten it up anyway.
> Every morning practice this in the bathroom mirror. Think of bills overdue/past due/final notice "that's ok, I'll take care of it". Cars been making a noise for the past month and now wont start "that's ok, I'll take care of it". You get the idea.
> Here ends my "Husband-101 class"[/QUOTE
> Yeah I remember it follows "Adapt and overcome" IIRC that's how my uncle Frank was awarded bronze star from action on Iwo


----------



## SliverPicker

I floss with razor wire.


----------



## rwoods

SliverPicker said:


> I floss with razor wire.



That will sure take care of plaque buildup. 

Ron


----------



## SliverPicker

...among other things.


----------



## fwgsaw

I'm so tough I trim my toe nails with a gear drive chainsaw.


----------



## BIGD4DICE

I was born in a bomb crater, my mother an M16, my Father the Devil.
SEMPER FI


----------



## motor head

A dog bit me the other day,broke his tooth.


----------



## James Miller

bnmc98 said:


> Am I tough? I carried my out of control 3 year old through downtown Seaside from a restaurant to the hotel while he was beating me in the face and yelling "You're Stupid!" and dozens of people watching the whole way.
> I just smiled and kept on walking.


If my 4 year old did that should would have her ass beat in front of everyone.


----------



## sirbuildalot

James Miller said:


> If my 4 year old did that should would have her ass beat in front of everyone.


. 
I agree. Better nip that in the bud early on.


----------



## KiwiBro

Sick


----------



## SeMoTony

Brandon Bondeson said:


> Lol i take pride in starting woodcutting at a young age i'v always had a passion for my grandfather tought me how to run a chainsaw when i was 10 i have since in five years cut damn close to a good 6-700 cords im loving the wood business but wow didn't those two injuries make it difficult and yes that story is tue somebody asked for ex ray pics earlier and i made a huge effort to get them but my doctor would not give them to me


Federal law requires Doctors to supply "as soon as possible" requested medical records. So your story is getting thin


----------



## SeMoTony

Brandon Bondeson said:


> Was just fracture so the two halves were still perfectly aligned just
> 
> Like a cracked windshield its still together but obviously compromised
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dude a cracked windshield is held together by the few thousnths of an inch thick plastic sheet between the inner and outer pieces of glass


----------



## olyman

SeMoTony said:


> Dude a cracked windshield is held together by the few thousnths of an inch thick plastic sheet between the inner and outer pieces of glass


hes a trolllll................


----------



## SliverPicker

Brandon,

Your toes were pointing backwards because you are now missing the ACL in that knee. That injury often comes with zero pain after a few hours.


----------



## quotedraven

Bwildered said:


> "broke my femour bone on my other leg supposedly the worst bone to break"
> Ah! the old broken leg you have when you don't have a broken leg, I'm afraid we'd have to see X-rays to prove it, if you've ever had a X-ray they send you home with them, if they didn't the drs surgery or hospital would be overflowing with them.
> Unfortunately speaking from experience I've had a dislocated kneee & two broken legs, fortunately not all at the same time & I've still got all the X-rays, some of which are 32 years old.


They don't make hard copies any more it's all on the computer.


----------



## Bwildered

quotedraven said:


> They don't make hard copies any more it's all on the computer.


They make both, emailed to the dr with reduced size pics & the report and you take home the hard copies which you keep and take with you back to the surgery if needed & if you have to see a different dr or specialist.


----------



## quotedraven

Bwildered said:


> They make both, emailed to the dr with reduced size pics & the report and you take home the hard copies which you keep and take with you back to the surgery if needed & if you have to see a different dr or specialist.


All the X-ray from other facilities I have seen in the past two years came on a cd.


----------



## Bwildered

The only thing they give us on CDs are ultrasounds, ct scans & MRI's & even then they will still give you a hard copy of them. I am only speaking from my own experience , I had an MRI done about a year ago on my edna & an ultra sound done on my jatz crackers just before xmas , probably around 2 years since my last X-ray to see if my broken leg healed ok.


----------

